# How to get job in New zealand?



## sakthi0707 (May 22, 2014)

I did my Master of Engineering(ME) - Applied electronics,I don't have any work experience.I would like to come to newzealand in visitor visa to search job.Will i get job offer?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sakthi0707 said:


> I did my Master of Engineering(ME) - Applied electronics,I don't have any work experience.I would like to come to newzealand in visitor visa to search job.Will i get job offer?


Maybe.
It is more advantageous to physically put yourself in front of employers instead of being remote from them, so I'd say your chances are better.

Be careful using a visitor visa though, with the sole purpose of finding a job. It isn't strictly allowed. The purpose of a visitor visa is basically to be a tourist, so using it just to find a job isn't really in line with its purpose or it's conditions.


----------

